# Stump grinding debris



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Try using the 'search' function on the forum. This topic is well (and as recently as this week) covered and discussed.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't be in a hurry to plant grass on the site that stump was ground out. I lost a large oak tree about twelve years ago; we made the mistake of putting black dirt and planting grass the next summer. The summer after that we had a large dip in our yard. It didn't get repaired until we put an addition on the back of the house and the skid loader destroyed a nice path from the front yard to the back.

Yes this was discussed within the last week or so; I believe that had to do with using the sawdust/wood-chips for mulch.


----------

